# Goat Conformation Charts



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I've taken the time to find a few helpful charts on goat judging. I'm posting these because when I was just starting to learn about goat critiquing they were especially helpful in explaining and illustrating it for me. I'll post more as I find them


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you thank you thank you!:grin:
Going to try to print this and hang it up in my barn. I haven't seen a chart with all of this - just portions. IT'S REALLY NICE to have it all in one place!


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

Following to save the link! Thanks!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Here's 2 great links and few more pictures

http://www.thejudgingconnection.com/pdfs/Judging_Dairy_Goats.pdf

http://sarasota.ifas.ufl.edu/4-H/RBooks/4-H Dairy Goat Judging.pdf


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Following


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey CPK, how bout doing some critiquing on the other Dairy thread?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Oooh, Lindsay! I thought only Lacie got bugged like that :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah, congrats :lol:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Ok, I'll take it as a compliment :lol: I'll go have a look over there sometime


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

There it is! I was looking for that last link yesterday, I was going to post it to here. I put it on one of the critique threads or something, but I couldn't find it. :lol: 
And I'm irreplaceable, I've taught almost all of you guys/honed the skills you had :lol:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And I'm irreplaceable, I've taught almost all of you guys/honed the skills you had :lol:


 Lacie's right! :lol:

http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

What perfect timing. I'm gonna make my girls go out and critique their does tomorrow!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Here's some papers I had of charts, so took pictures of them for one here  They're a tad blurry, but still readable...I hope


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Looks good CPK ! Thks for posting


----------

